# Cleaning house and downsizing. Magazines free anyone?



## mad_max (May 17, 2020)

Well it's time to start cleaning out things in the household. I have way to many magazines (almost 100) on warbirds and I'll either be throwing them out or
if someone wants specific Countries aircraft just pay the shipping charges and you can have them. From the 80's to 2000's. I'll probably keep a few newer than 2010.
These are Air Classics, wings, AirPower and such.

I know for sure any German plane fanatics would like at least 2 of them as they are all on these aircraft. Many and I mean many original photos in them of all different kind. Fighter, Bombers, troop plane and even rocket plane and jets.

Even have some Italian and Japanese issues, British theme issues, and of course American rides also. Sorry the Mustang issues are already spoken for, but have P-38, P-47 and Navy planes available.

I'm just at the point in life that I must downsize; although I'd love to keep all the stuff I've collected through the years, I can't keep them all.

Private message me if you're interested.

Cheers.


----------



## Skyediamonds (May 22, 2020)

Mad,
I’m interested. Just let me know your email & we can go from there. I’m in the process of actually enlarging my magazine collection, especially those of special aircraft as they tend to delve into them in great detail. So sorry to hear about the Mustang being spoken for as that is one I’m currently scratch building an exact scale model in 1/15rh scale. You may view my Mustang build on this site. If you or whomever should change your mind on the Mustang, I’ll be interested in that too. 
Sincerely,
Gary


----------



## mad_max (May 25, 2020)

The magazines have all been spoken for. Sorry to the late comers to the thread.
All the Best

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------

